# Worst part of yaking.....



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

After 6 months of yaking I have found something that bugs me to no end. The kayak shin tan. My shins are good and dark but the back of my calfs are pale white. Amanda has took to hitting the tanning bed, I plan to keep my dignity. Lol.

Anything about yaking that bugs you?

Im bored at work ........lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

ha my girl has tried to get me to go to the tanning bed to even it out but im with you and ill pass. it does look kinda funny though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Rain!

To much blows out my favorite flows to fish. Not enough of it leaves them super low which means lots of dragging.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

That feeling when my @$$ goes numb from fishing to long. Even on cushion I can't stop the numbness just prolong the inevitable

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Shin tan? Try shin burn. And swamp butt sucks too.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Someone in front of me, lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

fat bikini wearing cabrewers.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Not hitting saltwater tide right without getting stuck in mud or having to get out and drag a couple hundred yards to deeper water. 

But.. the worse kind that really pisses me off is the idiots in another kayak who trolling and goes in front of me and bank while I am trying to fish the edges.

I dont wear shorts in yak. LOL!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

This just happened to me recently too...
I was on Cowan lake going up the mouth of the creek and fishing the tree laydowns as I went I was literally about 10 feet from a massive tree laydown that I was getting ready to cast into and a jon boat with a little gas powered motor chugs right by me and drops anchor right at the laydown where I was getting ready to cast. This creek is maybe 15-20 foot across at this flat section. So, I guess just dealing with all the idiots on the water would be my worst part of yak fishing.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

imalt said:


> fat bikini wearing cabrewers.


agreed....but there are always some fine ones too so that helps out.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

When I first started kayak fishing back in 2000, there really weren't many doing it and long looks I got was classic! But the popularity has exploded with the advance of poor economy and along with bad etiquette.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

If you stand more often while yak fishing that will even it out a little. I used to ride bikes, a lot, so Im used to goofy tan lines  it shows your commitment


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

DLarrick said:


> agreed....but there are always some fine ones too so that helps out.


Always!? Where do you yak at??? Cause I'm coming there!! Its like one in every 3 trips that don't make me cringe here!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Agree on the idiots, I had to deal with several on Cowan. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

+1 on the idiots. I was out the other day with my dad. The local flow is literally like 6 inches in some stretches. My kayak was scraping in many spots. Then around the corner comes one guy with an outboard motor, totally tearing up his motor and the bottom dredging through! Then, it got really good- two jet-skiers come plowing through! Wow, really guys? Idiots are the worst. Some aren't idiots, but get in my way- like the people who own the piers at Kiser. Last tourny there were a couple people with big old catfish rigs just splashing those 8 inch bobbers all over the place within 50 ft of that pier. Made one of my best fishing holes pretty unavailable and worthless.

Another is wind. Makes it tough if you're on flat water.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

If I'm out fishing in the yak I can't have much to complain about!


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Paddling your but off against the wind to get to your spot. Fish for hours then the wind swings around 180º and you have to paddle back in a head wind again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

imalt said:


> fat bikini wearing cabrewers.


This is the only reason i bought a yak. Had a couple big girls paddling around me at kiser couple weeks ago. I had to stop fishing. 

Really though the only thing that really bugs me is wind. My tan stays pretty even year round. lol


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm with dasmopar, the head wind both ways really sucks


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> This is the only reason i bought a yak. Had a couple big girls paddling around me at kiser couple weeks ago. I had to stop fishing.


Quit it, the only reason you stopped fishing is that you had your limit including a 20"er and 1st place in the bag....



> Paddling your but off against the wind to get to your spot. Fish for hours then the wind swings around 180º and you have to paddle back in a head wind again.


the worst!


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

Hoisting my large butt out of the Yak after a few hours of fishin... I gotta get a SOT...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can tell most of you are primarily lakers. Putting in and taking out is what I usually dislike the most. Several of my favorite floats involve hauling over guard rails and 30-50 steep feet of loose ground and rock bordered by plant life that wants a piece of your hide.

Come to think of it. Kayak fishing is cramped and uncomfortable. Half of the time the fish don't cooperate, and I come home with bruises, scrapes, bites, rashes, a sore back, and reeking of BO and fish slime.

I quit!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't get to do it nearly enough.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

TimTaylor75 said:


> I don't get to do it nearly enough.


You still got my number?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, the put ins and take outs suck, but that's what keep's most guys out.

I forgot my least favorite part, spiders! Every darn low hanging branch seems to have a million little guys that climb all over me, after I find one every drip from my paddle I'm thinking SPIDER ON MY LEG! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

TimTaylor75 said:


> I don't get to do it nearly enough.


I'm with Tim, I don't get out as much as I'd like. As far as the messed up tan, mine goes right down the middle of my shins. So I hear ya. I think I might have to sit pigeon toed the next time I'm out to even the tan, I'm sure my knees would love that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

You know honestly I retract my butt going numb statement....because you know what I really hate..knowing my drop off car is right around the next bend thus ending my fishing..or when the lady starts blowing up my phone to the point of well my @$$ is grass if you don't get out yak and head back.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Im surprised no ones brought this up yet......I guess it could be apart of the put ins and take outs. 

Poison ivy seems to be a crowd favorite down here.  I dont get it but Rylan, Russ, and my little brother do. They try to avoid it at all costs.....even if it means not floating a stretch because of it. 

Ill let Russ chime in...im pretty sure hes spreading the ivy to his family and blaming it on me. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Naut-a-Byte said:


> Hoisting my large butt out of the Yak after a few hours of fishin... I gotta get a SOT...


Hahaha, I'm the same way. Getting the Ascend D10T next year for more comfort out there on the water. 

There are plenty of negatives of kayak fishing since it is hard work and you can use the yak to get into areas other boats can't get into and those areas can become uncomfortable (overhanging trees, bugs). But in the end, I love kayak fishing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

SeanStone said:


> Poison ivy seems to be a crowd favorite down here.  I dont get it but Rylan, Russ, and my little brother do. They try to avoid it at all costs.....even if it means not floating a stretch because of it.


I am always on the lookout for ivy, but I don't avoid places with it because everywhere I fish is overrun with it. I get it bad and had some really bad outbreaks a few years back. I started showering with dish detergent when I got home, and I have only have had minor outbreaks since. I have one on my leg now that looks like right where it rubs on the gunnel. I think its because it was pouring rain on Monday and that helped the ivy soak into the skin.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> Im surprised no ones brought this up yet......I guess it could be apart of the put ins and take outs.
> 
> Poison ivy seems to be a crowd favorite down here.  I dont get it but Rylan, Russ, and my little brother do. They try to avoid it at all costs.....even if it means not floating a stretch because of it.
> 
> ...


Three times this year I've gotten poison ivy on my hand... hate that crap!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

End this thread before I sell my kayak. Sunburn, poison ivy, putin/takeouts, stupid people, wind, wet dirty slimy. Makes you wonder why we are obsessed with it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There's someone on the Marketplace looking for a yak. I'm sure you can unload it fast...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I love kayaking, but this thread makes me realize why when I get home and my wife ask how my trip was, I just grunt then lay on the floor and go to sleep. LOL. Thats after I set my alarm to wake up at 5am to go out the next day.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> I love kayaking, but this thread makes me realize why when I get home and my wife ask how my trip was, I just grunt then lay on the floor and go to sleep. LOL. Thats after I set my alarm to wake up at 5am to go out the next day.



Lay on the floor because your wife says your not getting in the bed because your filthy from yaking. Your too tired from the take out up hill 100 yards so you dont want to shower.....so you choose to sleep on the floor.


Lmao 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

True! I'm usually so tired I lay on the couch and wake up everyone's gone and it's 5 in the morning, nice 8 hour nap, then realize you didn't unload the truck the night before

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

SUNDAY caught in one hell of a storm. that done in 4 me


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> After 6 months of yaking
> 
> Anything about yaking that bugs you?
> 
> ...


I gave up yacking shortly after my first child was born way back in 84. I never enjoyed it anyway. It seems like I would always end up somewhere dark and creepy and I hated that! For me, hard drinking and yacking went together like thunder and lightining. Plus I was still a child of the 60's and had very long hair. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get someone to hold your hair when your "yacking" in an alley behind a dark bar?? 
Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Girlfriend gives me grief when I get back and my legs, arms, and shoulders are sore....I get the old...
"All your doing is fishing"


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess the shin tan is the yak version of trucker's tan. You know, left arm tanned from the bicep down and pasty white everywhere else! 

My BIL gets "sandal tan" on his feet. He wears sandals all summer when fishing, and when he takes them off it still looks like he has them on!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

A) Wind when I want to sight fish shallow water and B) when I read a weather report on my phone that calls for light winds and I get out there to 15+MPH wind and heavy chop on the water. This happened again yesterday, I check Weather Channel app and it called for 4-6MPH winds through noon, I was at the lake by 7AM. I was out there for over 3 hours and the winds were easily pushing 3 times the speed they were predicted to be. I base my plans on the weather since I need flatter water to sight fish and the high winds make it basically impossible. It's even more frustrating when the weather report gives you hope and it turns out to be wrong 80% of the time.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

My only complaint about yaking is that I can't anymore since those two turds stole it off my front porch. Only thing that ever gave me problems was high winds, other than that I got nothing to complain about as far as fishing from a yak goes.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> My only complaint about yaking is that I can't anymore since those two turds stole it off my front porch. Only thing that ever gave me problems was high winds, other than that I got nothing to complain about as far as fishing from a yak goes.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And my wife thinks I am nuts for cable locking mine to a post when it's not in the water...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I hate the tired drive home knowing i still have to unload my yak and all my fishing stuff.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Being a 2nd shifter I have to get home, unload it all, THEN go to work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cleaning out the sand


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Seeing pictures on the internet of certain flows:banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> You still got my number?


I do! Hoping to get a free Saturday one of these weeks. Now that the rain has seemed to be leaving us alone, I'm gonna get out before work next week at the earliest.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> Seeing pictures on the internet of certain flows:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1 Where i'm from, it is pretty weak regarding flows. The only place I have is the dirty Auglaize river that's mostly too shallow to fish, and its filled with sewage runoff.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Seeing pictures on the internet of certain flows:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Rfc is hardly a secret.  There's about a half a dozen white water sites that publish yearly reports of floats....and I dont think I have ever been there and not seen hoards of yaks at the put in. I floated it in a thunderstorm and was surprised to see 5 yakers meet me halfway. I posted pics of the landscape not GOOD fish.

If thats what your referencing.....seems too timely to be coincidence. If not I apologize for my spew of nonsence.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Sean, I saw your other pics. I wasn't slamming you, I really am just jealous! Looks like a nice place to float.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

No problem man. I have a feeling that stuck... was unpleased that I posted it. I was just trying to clear up why i posted it. It was because of the amazing landscape. I figured some people would appreciate it. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

For me, the worst part is putting everything up after a long day of paddling.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

The morale of it all is I wouldn't trade it for a LAZY BOY glitter rocket any day or anytime knowing I didn't have to fork out an extra 60 bucks for just gas alone!

Just seeing that look on their faces that they can't get to where I am fishing is all that matters to!


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Getting just about to the spot to put in & realizing that you forgot something -- happened to me this morning. On my way to Hoover, I realized on I-270 just as I was about to get onto 161 that I left my life jacket hanging back at home. What made me think of it 5 minutes away from the lake rather than 5 minutes away from home!!??

Same deal with leaving gear on the shore & only realizing when I'm 5 minutes from home & 45 minutes away from the shore. D'oh!!!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Losing a $140 rod and reel in 15-20ft of water when a wave rolls you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Losing a $140 rod and reel in 15-20ft of water when a wave rolls you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I forgot about that, losing one thing or another by mindlessly dropping them in the lake when you have a fish on and you forget what you are doing. I just bought a brand new pair of nice pliers. Had a big catfish on. Dropped them into the water first trip out about 30 minutes in. That really ticks me off.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> I forgot about that, losing one thing or another by mindlessly dropping them in the lake when you have a fish on and you forget what you are doing. I just bought a brand new pair of nice pliers. Had a big catfish on. Dropped them into the water first trip out about 30 minutes in. That really ticks me off.


Lost a 200 dollar water proof camera once.... just cause its water proof doesnt mean it floats.  I now have a float attatched to the wrist band of my new camera.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Lost a 200 dollar water proof camera once.... just cause its water proof doesnt mean it floats.  I now have a float attatched to the wrist band of my new camera.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, I'll have floats on all my rods next time. I kinda wonder if I could go back out there and try to snag it off the bottom. It might just be a needle in a hay stack kind of lost cause though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

So far I've dropped a good net and a pair of pliers. I haven't been using rod leashes lately either, hopefully I'll be careful enough. My buddy from work is new to yakin. He went barefoot the other day and put sunblock on everything but his feet. Youch! looked like he waded through ankle deep cherry kool-aid.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Trying to paddle away from all the mobs of women who want to date me and the the envious guys who want to be me when they see me out there.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Losing a $140 rod and reel in 15-20ft of water when a wave rolls you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That sucks man I've dropped my fair share of stuff in the water but haven't lost a pole that I haven't recovered. Quickly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

anglerNpurgatory said:


> So far I've dropped a good net and a pair of pliers. I haven't been using rod leashes lately either, hopefully I'll be careful enough. My buddy from work is new to yakin. He went barefoot the other day and put sunblock on everything but his feet. Youch! looked like he waded through ankle deep cherry kool-aid.


Tip of the day......lol


Most nets have hollow handles that you can fill with foam to make them float. Just get a can of expanding foam and load her up. I learned that from a flathead guy who was tired of losing nets. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I was gonna write a glib little answer, but the more I thought about it, all the annoying stuff about kayaking is kind of what i like about it. The tough put-ins, crazy sunburns, poison ivy, hauling boats up and down steep hills.....all that stuff is the stuff the serves as a foundation for almost every great paddling story.
All of my very best, count on them for anything, friends are guys I've met through paddling. Paddlers are about the coolest, collective group of people I can think of. They welcome everyone, and will help a complete stranger with ANYTHING.
I got nothing but love. About the only thing close to the "worst" part would be location, or lack of to some of my favorite flows. But I guess you can't live next to ALL of them, now can you?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I suppose you are partly right, Bubba. Pasta slipping backwards at the put-in and using his face to break the fall of his canoe and Trevor face planting three times on a muddy bank of poison ivy are some of the highlights of this summer...topped only by Stuck diving in after his rod on a 60/60 degree day. 

Check yourself the next time at the gage on a 95 degree day and see if you are feeling so sentimental about the take-outs...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

pooping...your pants, lol


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> pooping...your pants, lol


Performing the Water dookie is a science. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

dasmopar said:


> Performing the Water dookie is a science.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know peeing in a bottle in 2-3's on Erie was kind of a trick.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Just pull it out and toss it overboard like I do. Its very refreshing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Sometimes I catch fish and they have weeds stuck on them! Often I have to pick it off the fish but sometimes it falls off and lands on my pants. Fishing deep water (over 2 foot) from a conventional boat this hardly ever happened. I guess this is just a inconvenience I will have to deal with. The things us kayakers have to put up with.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> pooping...your pants, lol


Eh, I've caught some whoppers in my day, but I've yet to catch a fish that big.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Worst part of yaking......I have constant fishermans thumb. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I havent actually crapped myself while kayaking, but ive had to paddle awfully fast to beach the yak after a quick shart....not a pleasant experience. Definitely the worst part of yakin for me. Slinging the ole wango over the side is not always easy when other boaters are around me, seeing as im always on top of fish, lol


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Check yourself the next time at the gage on a 95 degree day and see if you are feeling so sentimental about the take-outs...


That's a +1. Although I mitigate that by bringing a dog that will drag my canoe uphill for me, and a son that will....well, come to think of it my son's kind of lazy about helping out.
Still beats the lake crowds.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, think that's the reason my son won't float anymore, he says I treat him like a draft horse, well he eats like one and who pays for that! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, there are a lot of knuckleheads, but I was fishing O'shaughnassey last Saturday evening and I was heading to my favorite spot in my kayak when I saw a guy in a white bass boat coming from the other direction. Apparently he saw me heading in the direction of my spot and went around me and fished the water I had just fished. I would like to say "thanks" if he is reading this.


----------

